# Selfies sent on the 5c????



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but I tried to send "selfies" via a text messages and they didn't get to the recipient.

Can this be because, I may have had the "cursor" on the subject title( which I didn't write -in anything) rather than in the body of the text??

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should check Messaging settings.



Open Settings
Tap Messages
make sure that in the SMS/MMS section that MMS Messing is turned on





Note: This feature can be turned off and you can still send MMS "Pictures" to another iDivice, when iMessage is turned on.

also Settings> General> Cellular> Roaming> Data Roaming (turn to on)



Restart.

check that


----------

